# How many people in bmq at once?



## xxmixkexx (21 May 2009)

How many people are usually in a group for BMQ? Is it small like 20-30? Or are the groups of people 100+? Im just curious really.


----------



## aesop081 (21 May 2009)

MY basic training platoon started with 60 candidates on it. That was in 1993 but i suspect its not much different these days.


----------



## xxmixkexx (22 May 2009)

O, ok.  Thanks.


----------



## GAP (22 May 2009)

One of my sons just finished BMQ and it was around sixty...


----------



## steph_3007 (22 May 2009)

We started out 63 on mine.


----------



## ringer98 (22 May 2009)

When I went to BMQ this January, our platoon had 82 people in it to start. We graduated with 55 and thats after we had people in from RFT and various PAT platoons and such. 

I would have said that was a record, until I was on week 12 and I counted a platoon with 89!!! I pity the instructors of that one.


----------



## updatelee (23 May 2009)

they try and keep them around 60, as there are only 60 seats in a classroom. more then 60 (we did for a bit) and you get people sitting in the isles and thats technically a fire hazard so they prefer not to.

we started with 60, then droped to 50 within 2 weeks, then got some from pat and wft and were upto 60 again, now in week 5 were down to 56 and this is VR week so we may loose a few more.


----------



## xxmixkexx (23 May 2009)

Thanks for all the replies!


----------

